# quase mammatus!



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 08:34)

ontem enquanto andava de carro forografei estas quase mammatus


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 09:05)

Bruno Campos disse:


> ontem enquanto andava de carro forografei estas quase mammatus



Interessante!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Out 2006 às 10:50)

A fotografia pode enganar, mas há zonas que me parece ser mesmo mammatus...


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 11:22)

dj_alex disse:


> A fotografia pode enganar, mas há zonas que me parece ser mesmo mammatus...



e eram... mas n evoluiram mais do q isto 
em escassos minutos apareceram e desapareceram...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 13:11)

Epá mas então voces todos tiram fotos lindas ás nunvens menos eu!   Isto assim não é justo!   

Excelente momento bem "apanhado"  , és um sortudo!


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:53)

Boa foto!

A nuvem, ou é efeito visual ou apresenta alguma rotação n?


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 08:23)

Minho disse:


> Boa foto!
> 
> A nuvem, ou é efeito visual ou apresenta alguma rotação n?



tb fiquei com essa sensação, mas foi tudo tão rápido... e eu ia a conduzir qd tirei as fotos( q ninguem me ouça a dizer isto )


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:26)

Minho disse:


> Boa foto!
> 
> A nuvem, ou é efeito visual ou apresenta alguma rotação n?



O problema das fotos é que as vezes enganam bastante


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 16:46)

Para mim são mesmo mammatus


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 11:43)

Ontem por volta das 18:30 também vi estas nuvens pela primeira vez aqui em Elvas!   ,mas infelizmente a máquina fotográfica ficou em casa!


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 12:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ontem por volta das 18:30 também vi estas nuvens pela primeira vez aqui em Elvas!   ,mas infelizmente a máquina fotográfica ficou em casa!



Faz como eu... Arranja uma Roskoff para andar com ela no carro


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 14:13)

Minho disse:


> Faz como eu... Arranja uma Roskoff para andar com ela no carro




Issto tb é uma das causas, ela não é uma grande máqina, mas como é a única e na altura foi carota, está quase como que numa redoma de vidro!  
Tenho de ver isso com o nosso colega ajrebelo, que tem uma megastore de informática em Lisboa , ele disse que fazia 50% de desconto para o pessoal aqui do fórum por isso!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 14:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Issto tb é uma das causas, ela não é uma grande máqina, mas como é a única e na altura foi carota, está quase como que numa redoma de vidro!
> Tenho de ver isso com o nosso colega ajrebelo, que tem uma megastore de informática em Lisboa , ele disse que fazia 50% de desconto para o pessoal aqui do fórum por isso!



Não era 60%????


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 14:32)

dj_alex disse:


> Não era 60%????



Acho que para os membros mais participativos que chega mesmo aos 70%


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 14:55)

Minho disse:


> Acho que para os membros mais participativos que chega mesmo aos 70%




*Membros participativos* = entre os 300 e os 575 postes
*Membors mais participativos* = Acima dos 576 postes  
*Membros super-participativos* = Acima dos 1000 postes (estes membros ajudam com 30% os colegas classificados como _"Membros mais participativos"_


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 15:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> *Membros participativos* = entre os 300 e os 575 postes
> *Membors mais participativos* = Acima dos 576 postes
> *Membros super-participativos* = Acima dos 1000 postes (estes membros ajudam com 30% os colegas classificados como _"Membros mais participativos"_


      Uma lei veradeiramente *à medida*


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 15:54)

Minho disse:


> Acho que para os membros mais participativos que chega mesmo aos 70%



vcs ainda conseguem ser piores que eu....     

Viva o desconto...onde é mesmo a loja??


----------

